# Plants w/ UGF?



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I've had many aquariums at this point, but had never given live plants any thought.

I currently have a 55 gallon aquarium with an under gravel filter (it also runs a HOB w/ filter floss, bio screen & peat moss but no carbon). I'd like to add plants but am aware that the roots can/will grow into the filter, thus clogging it & making it difficult (& hard on the root systems) to relocate. Are potted plants a decent option? 

Also, I have a 10 gallon that I'd like to add plants to. It currently houses 1 male betta. (This tank has a submersible filter w/ filter floss, bio screen & peat moss but no carbon.) 

Any suggestions?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to run a UGF plate in my planted tank, the trick is to use reverse flow powerheads to push clean water down the tubes, under the plate and back up, I had crypts and swords in that tank and really didnt have any issues with removing the plants with the plate in there, it was in there for nearly a year like that. Maybe the 1320 gph flow helped push the roots up and away from the plate but none the less I had no issues. 55g tank as well.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

WhiteGloves has more experience, but I thought I would add the thought that it may be a good time to remove the UGF if you're not going to be using it. It may also depend on what plants you choose. Something that is a very heavy rooting plant, like an amazon sword may be more problematic.

Another reason you may want to break things down is to add a substrate that is a bit more helpful to plants. Do a little research .. many people use eco-complete or flourite. A lot of people on here (me included) use beaslbobs suggestion of an inch of peat at bottom, an inch of sand, then an inch or prochoice select or aquarium gravel. This would also build the peat into the aquarium substrate that you were putting into the filter. All that said, you can grow many plants in plain aquarium gravel, but you will have a little more effort, and will find root tablets a good idea.
HTH


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, I did forget to add you need more substrate to plant with a UGF plate, my plants grew like mad with the fresh water hitting their roots, under the UGF plate it looked like the tank was still brand new, nothing accumulated under the plate with the RUGF set up I used.

Its also one of the ONLY ways to breed the pangio loaches(different "kuhlli's") and at 10 bucks for 3 fish, thats a good deal for a breeder. I set mine up to specifically breed my pangio's but alas having that plate in there caused NO issues with the roots. again I used this in a 55g tank with 8 bags of eco complete.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Yes, I did forget to add you need more substrate to plant with a UGF plate, my plants grew like mad with the fresh water hitting their roots, under the UGF plate it looked like the tank was still brand new, nothing accumulated under the plate with the RUGF set up I used.
> 
> Its also one of the ONLY ways to breed the pangio loaches(different "kuhlli's") and at 10 bucks for 3 fish, thats a good deal for a breeder. I set mine up to specifically breed my pangio's but alas having that plate in there caused NO issues with the roots. again I used this in a 55g tank with 8 bags of eco complete.


Not to hijack the thread, but I thought that breeding pangio kuhlis was generally pretty rare, and hard to know how to induce.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Consider plants that don't need substrate, java ferns, java moss, anubias.


----------

